# Deca... How long till kicks in?



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Im a virgin to Deca, just done my 2nd jab and was just wondering how long it normally takes to kick in or see results etc.

Dont worry im in no rush, was just wondering.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

start noticing it after 3 weeks. are u on deca only?


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers mate,

No im on my 2nd cycle, 1ml Test400, 1ml Deca ew


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

4-6 weeks for me to really start to "feel" the difference


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

xpower said:


> 4-6 weeks for me to really start to "feel" the difference


When you say feel the difference what you mean, Deca was recomended to me as im looking to bulk but dont know exactly what it does.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Id agree with Xpower. Deca is slow. How many mg you running? You will 'feel' the test by a couple of weeks but deca may take as along as wk8. How long you running your cycle?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont feel the test for about a month, but thats test e exclusively


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

5-6 weeks as it has a decanoate. Ester.


----------

